# crow hunting



## derekv (Jan 31, 2007)

hi im new but have made some post and lurked for months, but i was wondering if anyone hunted crow? i got the idea to try in school today lol. thanks for any help


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

derekv, I have a friend who's nickname is crow shooter. The guy loves to hunt crows. He has a electronic caller with a speaker on. He sets a owl decoy out,hides in the trees and turns that baby on. There are different calls he uses and some of them really work well.

We have seasons on them here, so you may have laws regarding them I'm not sure. :shrug: 

I don't let him hunt crows at my place, cause we feed them leftover stuff that I don't give my chickens. It's nice to have them around to clean up stuff I put out. He would like to hunt here cause we have a nice size murder. ( flock ) :dance:


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

when I was much younger, we used to shoot crows that were in a massive murder (flocks) along the river. It's a good way to hone your shooting skills to hunt game like ducks. But, we went through a lot of ammo, so it helped reloading our owns shotshells. The great horned owl decoy put up on a high perch so the crows would be convinced to attack it, helped bring them in range. We timed their sequence of flyways coming to roost, and nailed them along that path usually. Used a mouth manual crow call, or calls. I remember days a couple of us would shoot about 200 or more in a day. Got tiresome and seemed a bit wasteful. It's not something I have any interest in doing anymore.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Our crow season runs till March 31st. 
We hunt with long range 22cals (220 swift, 22-250) mostly for crows were call into range with mouth calls. On some real windy days we use 243's and up to 308's handloaded with varmit bullets. We manage a half dozen crows an outing with out decoys and such.
Used to do the decoy thing years back with shot guns in fence rows. Just liked the long range rifle aspect better.

 Al


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

There's a place near Ft. Cobb, OK where crows used to roost in huge numbers. I haven't been there in about 30yrs so I'm not sure if they're still there or not. As you can imagine, the farmers around there considered them to be extreme pests & practically begged people to come & shoot them. Hundreds of thousands of them used to leave the roost each morning & spread out to the surrounding fields for the day. We'd set up in a blind on a hilltop or ridgeline & shoot them as they passed over. Of course crows are pretty smart, so they'd start avoiding our position. When they returned to the roost in the evening we'd get another crack at them untill they realized that we were there... then we'd see them all start to veer away from our blind. No matter how well we thought we had camoflaged our blind, they always caught on quickly after we killed some. It was pretty challenging shooting. Since then the laws have changed,& I think that they are now considered to be Migratory birds & have come under some kind of Federal regulations that I'm not familiar with. They are very intelligent birds & are a challenge to hunt. I quit hunting them because I only kill what I'm going to eat, but that's just a personal position. Those farmers around Ft. Cobb certainly appreciated our efforts at thinning out the crow population around their places. Allyyooper... Hunting crows with rifles sounds interesting, & also a little dangerous.I doubt if its legal here.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Used to hunt them when I was young. They're plenty smart and eyesight is phenomenal..

Wherever you find a flock of them, you'll usually see one posted as a "lookout."

They are a lot of fun to hunt. I always used a shotgun.

Have fun if you decide to try it...


.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

My son and I dearly LOVE chasing the crows. I'm just introducing him into shooting sports (he's 11) and you can pretty much count on consistent action. We are blessed with over 300K acres of public land nearby and drive until we spot some then stop, set up the decoys and caller and have at them. Load up and drive to the next bunch. I like to tag team with a shotgun for the close in shooting and followup on those 150-300yd shots with the 22-250......I can also remember in my teen years getting paid $.05 per crow that I shot out of the pecan orchards.....Didn't cover the cost of gas for my motorcycle but it would buy a box of .22 shells for next weekend.

David


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Okay, perhaps silly question, but why shoot crows? I get it if they're messing with what you've planted, but why seek them out? Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

jen74145 said:


> Okay, perhaps silly question, but why shoot crows? I get it if they're messing with what you've planted, but why seek them out? Is there something I'm missing?


 When I hunted them they were pests to the farmers around their roost. I only hunt what I eat now!


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I have heard of but yet to see crow turnements. Like bass fishing any one heard of that?


----------

